# Zweiter Bildschirm nicht erkannt



## Nxyz (16. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,

vor kurzem habe ich mir meinen PC neu zusammengestellt.
Alles angeschlossen.

So, meine Grafikkarte (GTX 1080 Rog Strix Advanced) hat HDMI Anschlüsse und einen DVI Anschluss.
Da ich aber zwei Bildschirme habe (vorher an meinen alten Rechner den einen mit VGA-> DVI und den neueren direkt DVI angeschlossen) wollte ich diesmal auch beide anschließen.
Habe den neueren von beiden mit DVI angeschlossen und den älteren erst einmal gar nicht.
Dann kam mein HDMI Kabel an und mein VGA->DVI Adapter.
Den neueren jetzt mit HDMI verbunden und den älteren wollte ich mit VGA->DVI in den DVI-Anschluss, allerdings wird er nicht erkannt.

Ich habe auch in Windows keine erweiterten Anzeige Einstellungen und habe alles versucht um diese zu bekommen.
Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter, es gibt keine Möglichkeiten mehr den zweiten Bildschirm anzuschließen wie es mir scheint.
Im Bios nach Lösungen geschaut, nichts gefunden.
Intel Graphics Treiber habe ich keine drauf, Grafikkarten Treiber sind aktuell (habe ich neu installiert) und Windows 10 Professional ist auch auf dem neuesten Stand.

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?


----------



## claster17 (16. Dezember 2017)

VGA (analog) per passivem Adapter funktioniert bei der 1080 nicht. Deren DVI ist rein digital (DVI-D).


----------



## Nxyz (16. Dezember 2017)

Was für eine Möglichkeit habe ich dann einen Bildschirm der nur einen VGA Anschluss hat dort anzuschließen?


----------



## claster17 (16. Dezember 2017)

Am besten suchst du dir einen DisplayPort-VGA-Adapter.
Beispielsweise sowas: DisplayPort auf VGA, Rankie Vergoldet DP: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Nxyz (16. Dezember 2017)

Kuriose Geschichte:

Habe gerade den Bildschirm hier (BenQ G2250 54,6 cm LCD-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor), 
mit demselben DVI Kabel, welches Anfang der Woche noch mit meinem neueren Bildschirm funktioniert hat, angeschlossen.
Und ich bekomme auch diesen nicht zum Laufen.
Anschlüsse und Kabel sind genau dieselben.

Hängt das irgendwie mit dem Windows zusammen?


NACHTRAG:    Wenn ich jetzt den PC starte, öffnet sich sogar das BIOS im DVI angeschlossenen Bildschirm. Sobald aber Windows gestartet ist, wird mir alles auf dem HDMI angeschlossenen Bildschirm angezeigt und der andere
                               bekommt die Meldung "kein Signal". Im Gerätemanager befindet sich nur der eine HDMI Monitor und auf Erkennen in den Anzeigeeinstellungen bekomme ich die Antwort, dass kein weiterer Bildschirm gefunden                       wurde.


----------



## HisN (16. Dezember 2017)

Du hast zufällig den anderen Monitor nicht an der GTX, sondern an Onboard gestöpselt?


----------



## Nxyz (16. Dezember 2017)

Nein. Zufällig nicht. 

Der HDMI Eingang liegt direkt über dem DVI Eingang, beides dort wo die Grafikkarte sitzt. Sehr sicher!


----------



## HisN (16. Dezember 2017)

Hier im Forum hab ich schon alles gesehen, deshalb frag ich lieber nach.
Kabel vom nicht funktionierenden Moni tauschen oder festdrücken bitte.


----------



## Nxyz (16. Dezember 2017)

Habe ich schon gemacht.

Es würde ja Sinn machen, dass das Kabel nicht angeschlossen ist aber!

1. Anfang der Woche hat es problemlos funktioniert, als noch der andere Bildschirm mit diesem Kabel angeschlossen war (jetzt hat er HDMI).
2. Funktioniert der Monitor sogar im BIOS, das zeigt er mir komplett an, komischerweise.


----------



## HisN (16. Dezember 2017)

Ich glaub ich komme nicht hinterher.
Du tauscht die Kabel wild und ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr an welchem Monitor welches Kabel läuft^^


----------



## Nxyz (16. Dezember 2017)

Anfang der Woche:     Acer Monitor (Nr.1), Siemens (Nr.2)

Siemens hat nur VGA, funktioniert garnicht.
Acer ist verbunden mit DVI, funktioniert.

HDMI-Kabel kommt an.

Siemens hat nur VGA, funktioniert garnicht.
Acer ist verbunden mit HDMI, funktioniert.

VGA zu DVI Adapter kommt an.

Siemens hat jetzt VGA zu DVI Adapter, funktioniert garnicht.
Acer ist verbunden mit HDMI, funktioniert.

Siemens Bildschirm wird getauscht mit BenQ Bildschirm welcher direkt DVI Anschluss hat und angeschlossen.

BenQ verbunden mit DVI Kabel (dieses, das Anfang der Woche noch mit dem Acer funktioniert hat) läuft nur im BIOS, wird ab Windows Start nicht erkannt.
Acer ist verbunden mit HDMI, funktioniert.


----------



## HisN (16. Dezember 2017)

Hmmm... 
Treiber mit dem Klicker "Neuinstallation" haste bestimmt schon gemacht?
Weil scheint ja jetzt ein reines Software-Problem zu sein.


----------



## Nxyz (16. Dezember 2017)

Die Schaltfläche "Treiber aktualisieren" meinst du? Das habe ich versucht.

Genau so wie das Erkennen des Bildschirms in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung unter "Mehrere Anzeigen einrichten".


----------



## HisN (16. Dezember 2017)

Nein. Ich meine den Treiber neu installieren, und dabei den Expertenmodus benutzen und ganz unten den Klicker "Treiber Neuinstallation" anhaken.


----------



## Nxyz (16. Dezember 2017)

Habe ich gestern gemacht, ich probiere es noch einmal.


Problem gelöst.
Dieses mal hat es gefruchtet.
Im Expertenmodus die Neuinstallation der Nvidia Treiber vorgenommen und nach Abschluss der Installation ging er.
Wundere mich nur warum das davor nicht ging.

Vielen Dank !!!


----------



## HisN (16. Dezember 2017)

cool


----------

